# More Knife talk



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

What's your fancy? I relish my 7" vegetable cleaver. It makes quick time of knife-intensive prep work. Lately, I have been experimenting with a Santuko, just because.... Forgetting name brands and the like, what's your favorite style of knife and, more importantly, why?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I voted chef's knife. 

It has the size to do the job. Cutting melons etc.

The distal taper and high flat grind keep foods from cracking, such as melons, or carrots so the cut is perfect.

It has a point to do the finer work and puncture if I want.

The knife has sufficient belly to slice, not just push cut and chop like the cleaver and santoku.

I don't like the chisel grind of the Global line. The pressure on cutting edge is uneven and the cut tends to wander. 

I do like my vegie cleaver. But not as much as my chef's knife.

Phil


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

When we temporarily moved out of our house last year, the thing I missed the most was my 10-inch chef knife!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I voted for the Cleaver. I keep saying that I will buy some more knives soon but have never gotten around to it. Professional Knife-wise: I only have 1 10 inch Chef's Knife, one Chinese Cleaver and one Paring Knife. I love my cleaver. Id like to just buy a Japanese Cleaver and a 8 inch Chef's knife and leave it at that. 

I have a generic serrated knife set that I hardly use.  My MIL bought it.

Jodi

Edit: Saw you asked why I liked it. I can do everything with my cleaver. Well except garnishes but Im sure I could do that too if i tried. Its just so convenient. I guess I like it because I can multi task. I was a secretary in a former life....Im a professional multitasker.


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I love my 10" Chef's. The versatility is unmatched. However, my eye has been wandering in the direction of the trendy usuba knives that are out there. I need to get one into my hands bfore making the jump.

Terrarich


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

sorry to bump an old thread, but this is exactly what i was looking for. 

i started with a 10" Wide Chef's 
then went to an 8" Japanese Chef's

one day, my friend bought a Santoku and i gave it a try... loved it!

now my go-to is a 7" Santoku.

still, i grew up watching Martin Yan and other Chinese Chef's do everything with a Cleaver... I wonder if I would prefer the Cleaver more, since I preferred the Santoku more...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, so i picked up a Forschner Chinese Cleaver today and, after a quick test at home, i am enjoying it very much. i need to see how it fares on the line though...


----------

